# Diapering Forum Rules and Guidelines



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

In case you are new to the Diapering forum or have any questions about what is allowed and what isn't, please feel free to visit this thread. If you have any questions a mod will be happy to help you. Thanks!









If you are new to cloth diapering in general and want to sort out all the different types of diapers available, please visit this thread. Then jump right into the discussions.


----------

